# Mitsubishi HC7800 Official Thread



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

​
*Overview*


Brings the 3D experience to DLP in-home projection
Built-in 2D to 3D converter - Built-in motion-vector technology for high-precision conversion
High contrast - Instantaneous iris adjustment for high 100,000:1 contrast
Cinema color filter - Wide-range cinema color filter adjusts color balance for exceptional color and depth

*Stunning 3D Performance*

The HC7800D HD projector offers DLP, high-precision conversion and original 3D glasses with high-speed liquid-crystal shutter to deliver amazing performance. Using motion-vector analysis technology, 2D images converted to 3D have a natural sensation of depth. The optional glasses best match the high-speed DLP system. High-speed switching is over ten times faster than TN liquid-crystal shutter glasses, reducing blanking to 1/20 and resulting in amazingly low levels of eye fatigue.

*Rich & True Contrast*

The 3D projector features a newly developed variable iris that provides high 100,000:1 contrast. Automatic control is high-speed and highly precise, even in continuously changing bright and dim scenes, while blacks are traced and adjusted instantly. This home theater projector reproduces high-definition images, from sources such as hi-definition television broadcasting and Blu-ray players, true to their originals.

*Full High Definition*

The HC7800D HD projector is equipped with a high-performance extra-low dispersion (ED) 13-lens system for full high definition resolution. Images remain sharp and clear, with chromatic aberration minimized to the fullest and resolution improved, including the periphery.

*Brilliant Color & Clarity*

With 1,500lm luminance and a new color management function, the 3D projector provides superior projections. A high-power lamp ensures enhanced brightness and contrast, so high-resolution images are clearer, sharper and more vivid in both 2D and 3D. The home theater projector includes colors that were previously hard to produce so images are reproduced with deeper, more vivid hues.

*Specs*

*3D Projection*

The HC7800D is Mitsubishi’s first 3D in DLP home theater projector

*Native 1080p*

High definition 1080p resolution for amazing picture quality

*HDMI connectivity*

Includes two HDMI v1.4 input. Allows for the latest features including Deep Color and full 3D compatibility

*3D Converter*

Integrated 2D to 3D conversion technology brings even classic movies to life in 3D

*Color Management*

Our new color management feature allows users to adjust images to their color preferences. Red, green, blue, cyan, magenta and yellow can each be adjusted individually with out affecting the color quality of other colors

*Diamond Lens*

The 4-cluster, 13-piece all-glass lens provides excellent focusing performance with 1.5x magnification of high-definition images

*Ultra-Quiet Noise Level*

Amazing low 25dBA noise level (low mode), so you can sit back and enjoy your home theater picture instead of any distracting equipment noise level

*RS232 support*

Convenient compatibility with 3rd party control devices

*Long Lamp Life*

An amazing lamp life estimated to last up to 5000hrs. Provides owner with hours of home cinema watching enjoyment


*Display*

Imaging Technology: DLP 0.65"
Brightness/Lumens: 1500 ANSI Lumens
Native Resolution: 1920 x 1080
Maximum Resolution: 1920 x 1200
Viewable Size: 50"- 300" 
Contrast Ratio: 100,000:1 (On/Off)
Color Wheel: 6-Segment (R,G,B,R,G,B) (On/Off)

*Size, Weight, Power*

Weight: 12.3 lbs.
Dimensions: (W x H x D) 15.6" x 12.9" x 5.6" 
Power Consumption: 370W/3.7A 
Power Requirements: AC 100-240V, 50/60Hz 
Decibels: 23dBA (Low Mode) 31dBA (Standard Mode)

*Lens & Operation*

Lens Throw Ratio: 1.4 - 2.1 
Zoom & Focus Adjustment: Manual Zoom & Focus
PC/MAC Compatibility: Yes
Scanning Frequency: [H] 15-85 khz, [V] 24-85 Hz [Dot Clock] max.162 MHz
¹Estimated Lamp Life Rating: 5000 hrs (Low Mode) 2000 hrs (Standard Mode)
Usage Replacement Lamp: N/A

*Interface*

NTSC, PAL, SECAM:

NTSC / NTSC 4.43 / PAL (including PAL-M, N) / SECAM / PAL-60
Component Video: 480i/p(525i/p), 576i/p(625i/p), 720p(750p), 1080i(1125i 60Hz), 1080i(1125i 50Hz), 1080P(50Hz,60Hz,24Hz)

Computer & Video Input Support:

RGB: mini D-sub 15pin x 1
Video: RCA x 1 + S-VIDEO x 1
Component Video: RCA x 3
Digital: HDMI x 1

RS-232 Communication Support: Yes
12V Trigger: Yes
Computer Monitor Loop-Out: No
Audio Speaker: N/A
Audio Out: N/A
USB Mouse Support: N/A

*Included Accessories*

•Lens Cap
•Power Cable
•VGA (D-sub) Cable
•Remote Control (w/ 2 batteries)
•Safety Manual
•User Manual CD


*Warranty & Service:*

Non-home theater projectors: Warranty & Service: 3-Years Limited Parts and Labor Warranty, plus 3-years or 10,000 hours (whichever comes first) DMD parts warranty; Express Replacement Assistance (ERA) during the warranty period, and 1-year or 500 hours (whichever comes first) lamp warranty. Please see limited warranty statement for details. 

Home theater projectors: Warranty & Service: 2-Years Limited Parts and Labor Warranty, and 1-year or 500 hours (whichever comes first) lamp warranty. Please see limited warranty statement for details. Exception: XL2550U/XL1550U with a 90-day or 300 hour warranty

PJCentral Review
PJCentral Calculator


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Are you planning on getting one of these mech!?
I'm not into 3D so I'm getting the HC4000..:T


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Prof. said:


> Are you planning on getting one of these mech!?
> I'm not into 3D so I'm getting the HC4000..:T


I'd love to get a new projector Prof. :daydream: But no, I have no plans on replacing my W5000 anytime soon.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Added review info and calculator.


----------

